# Eclipse mit Ant jar erzeugen und per Batch-Datei starten?



## hellblau (3. April 2007)

Hallo Leuts,

ich habe ein Projekt mittels Ant eine jar gebastelt!
Nun will ich das ganze über eine Batch starten! Die jar und alle nötigen Resourcen hab ich fertig! Mir fehlt nur noch die Batch die alles startet und die Externen Libs aus meinen Projekt mit einfügt!

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

Zielordner sieht wie folgt aus:

--> Projekt XY
        |
        |--source
        |       |--lib  "hier enthalten sind die externen Libs die ich mit im Projekt brauche"
        |       |--src
        |       |     |--..... "class Dateien aus dem Projekt sowie xml Dateien"
        |       |--XY.jar   "erzeugte jar Datei"
        |
        |--xy.bat   "Batch Datei mit der ich das Programm starten will!"


----------

